# western daily driver



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2021)

I appreciate this is an eastern-biased forum but indulge me ;-)

looking at end of season sales and hoping to pickup something new for next year.  Currently on Line Prophet 98s.  I like the width but hoping to find something a little more lively.

purely based on reading i've become interested in this list - 


blizzardbonafide 97
nordica enforcer 100
K2 Mindbender 99TI
Salomon Stance 96
Salomon QST 99

anyone have knowledge of these or can suggest something else to consider?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2021)

Have read great things about the Head Kore series as being lightweight and lively.  The 99 should get a look from you


----------



## jimk (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm currently using a two year old pair of Bonafides for most days at Snowbird.  I have a narrower ski for firmer days and wider ski for deeper fresh powder.  but i find that 95-100 mm underfoot range to be ideal about 70% of the time.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Feb 22, 2021)

I ski my fat skis when skiing out west because we ski mostly ungroomed and ski groomed only to get to the lift.  I would like to get something in the 105 range for western skiing.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 22, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Have read great things about the Head Kore series as being lightweight and lively.  The 99 should get a look from you


I have the 93s, very light and lively for sure and can hold speed with little to no chatter. The 99 or even the 105 for out west would be awesome !


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2021)

jimk said:


> I'm currently using a two year old pair of Bonafides for most days at Snowbird.  I have a narrower ski for firmer days and wider ski for deeper fresh powder.  but i find that 95-100 mm underfoot range to be ideal about 70% of the time.


i've heard many good things about the bonafides. from reading, seems like this year they made some changes to design.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2021)

good thread.

i am looking to get one of these:

blizzardbonafide 97 (not sure which length. looking to try 177 and 171) in the next couple of weeks
nordica enforcer 100
elan ripstick 96

heard great things about bonafide. heard they are using different mix ratio for each lengths to keep the stiffness balanced throughout the lengths.


----------



## jimk (Mar 1, 2021)

I was on the bonafides for this run yesterday at snowbird:





But to be honest, probably 70% of the people on the mtn had skis wider than 98mm underfoot this day.  but these are conditions when the locals bring out their fattest skis.
My son was on rustler 11, 192 cm, 116mm.  BTW, he's got about a half dozen skis, but these seem to be his daily drivers this year.  He's used them in the five days I
've skied with him.





I've heard good things about 3 skis mentioned by glade rider.  If I'm not mistaken, my version of the bonafide is a little less stiff than early ones, good for me as old guy, but maybe not as good for younger hard charger.  Best to demo skis if you can.

just to further confuse, we skied for a while with a local on 93mm underfoot, believe he said they were a version of nordica enforcer but not sure. can anyone tell by topsheet?


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2021)

i do most of my skiing in NVT. would be lucky to get out west one or twice a year. 
i am looking at the bonafide because:

getting back into skiing switching over from snowboarding
starting to enjoy carving more than i ever had
on line chronic 92 now. it's a fun ski but not really for carving
i think i would like less chatter at the tip and firmer grip
30+ years ago when everyone had long skis, i was on 180 and 203
not sure bonafide is what i need. i heard it is great for carving. firmer grip. planning to try it out in during my next trip to the big K


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2021)

jimk said:


> I was on the bonafides for this run yesterday at snowbird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would you ride the bonafide in the east?


----------



## jimk (Mar 1, 2021)

gladerider said:


> would you ride the bonafide in the east?


Yes, here's the version I have, 2018?, i bought them used one year ago:




This version bonafide seems to turn/carve almost as easily as the lx85mm kastles I own.  full disclosure, the kastles are what i consider my eastern/hardpack ski.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Have read great things about the Head Kore series as being lightweight and lively.  The 99 should get a look from you


I was going to suggest Head Kore.  It may be a bit too damp though.  Nordica Enforcers are pretty nice but also a bit damp in my experience.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2021)

jimk said:


> I was on the bonafides for this run yesterday at snowbird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at DV.  How were the crowds at Snowbird?


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 1, 2021)

jimk said:


> I was on the bonafides for this run yesterday at snowbird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes those are Enforcer 93s !


----------



## jimk (Mar 1, 2021)

these might be a buy:  https://www.skitalk.com/threads/nordica-enforcer-93-177-with-attack-14-bindings.22765/


----------



## jimk (Mar 1, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> I was at DV.  How were the crowds at Snowbird?


I did not ski Sat, got a covid vaccine at dan's pharmacy instead!
Crowds at snowbird on Sun were very manageable.  My son knows the game pretty well.  We had parking reservations for Snowbird, but he knew that Alta's lots were fulling by 830-9am and there was a big early rush for people to fill those, so we went up around 930 and no traffic by then in LCC.  We skied mostly gad2 and gadzoom with small lines.  Saw a big crowd on little cloud and figured mineral was mobbed, did not go back there.  i skied peruvian later in the day and it was very manageable.
how was dv?


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> I was going to suggest Head Kore.  It may be a bit too damp though.  Nordica Enforcers are pretty nice but also a bit damp in my experience.


I can say for a fact the Kores aren’t damp. There’s no metal in them. JDMRoma mentioned no chatter, which I’ll mostly agree with but you DO feel the snow surface, which some may not love on firmer days. I don’t mind it personally.

The 180 93s are my eastern daily driver but I think they’d make an excellent western DD also. Good on firm snow but even better off piste. I skied 18” this season and they handled it really well. They’re the closest to the promise of a do-it-all ski that I’ve tried.

That said, I’m shopping for a new carver, and the Stockli AX Laser is looking pretty good, with sales starting soon.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2021)

is there a demo day coming up sometime soon in VT?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2021)

Edd said:


> I can say for a fact the Kores aren’t damp. There’s no metal in them. JDMRoma mentioned no chatter, which I’ll mostly agree with but you DO feel the snow surface, which some may not love on firmer days. I don’t mind it personally.
> 
> The 180 93s are my eastern daily driver but I think they’d make an excellent western DD also. Good on firm snow but even better off piste. I skied 18” this season and they handled it really well. They’re the closest to the promise of a do-it-all ski that I’ve tried.
> 
> That said, I’m shopping for a new carver, and the Stockli AX Laser is looking pretty good, with sales starting soon.


Good to know.  Thanks


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2021)

jimk said:


> I did not ski Sat, got a covid vaccine at dan's pharmacy instead!
> Crowds at snowbird on Sun were very manageable.  My son knows the game pretty well.  We had parking reservations for Snowbird, but he knew that Alta's lots were fulling by 830-9am and there was a big early rush for people to fill those, so we went up around 930 and no traffic by then in LCC.  We skied mostly gad2 and gadzoom with small lines.  Saw a big crowd on little cloud and figured mineral was mobbed, did not go back there.  i skied peruvian later in the day and it was very manageable.
> how was dv?


By today's standards: average.

By old DV standards:  very busy.  Lines were usually about 5 minutes long as a single.  Empire had longer lines.

Main runs were pretty firm overall and got skied off pretty quickly.  The woods were pretty tracked out and bumped up.  Lady Morgan Glades were all bumped up. I've never seen it that bumped up before. 

Some good snow in other places though.

It's too bad that ski areas feel that to be "viable" they have to engage in a "race to the bottom" in terms of experience.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2021)

And as to the original topic, I took out my Head Monster 108's yesterday at Deer Valley.  With a fresh wax job they were an absolute dream to ski.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 2, 2021)

Edd said:


> I can say for a fact the Kores aren’t damp. There’s no metal in them. JDMRoma mentioned no chatter, which I’ll mostly agree with but you DO feel the snow surface, which some may not love on firmer days. I don’t mind it personally.
> 
> The 180 93s are my eastern daily driver but I think they’d make an excellent western DD also. Good on firm snow but even better off piste. I skied 18” this season and they handled it really well. They’re the closest to the promise of a do-it-all ski that I’ve tried.
> 
> That said, I’m shopping for a new carver, and the Stockli AX Laser is looking pretty good, with sales starting soon.


Id agree Ed ! Kores are not Damp ! I skied my Nordica Enforcer 104s on Sunday and they are also not Damp ! Actually pretty stiff and heavy ! switched out to the Kores in the afternoon and Id say they were closer to the stiffness of the Enforcer without the added weight of the Metal !
Love the Kores, I could easily see them being a Quiver Killer. Just bought new head Boots too, Nexo Lyt 130s ! Amazing how light these boots are !! crazy and comfy too !


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2021)

For those within driving distance of KTP, 40% off all gear starting today. I bought the Stocklis, still expensive af with the discount . Still some decent skis in stock.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 4, 2021)

jimk said:


> Yes, here's the version I have, 2018?, i bought them used one year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scheduled to demo the 177 next weekend


----------



## gladerider (Mar 15, 2021)

ok. i just came back from the big K this weekend. demo'ed the bonafide and enforcer. here is a quick recap:

1- *bonafide 97 177* with marker griffon binding.
the conditions were mostly hard, frozen, icy. had quite a bit of golf balls everywhere. some powder here and there.
i took it down superstar, bittersweet, skylark, and skyeburst mostly. no courduroys. lol.
it it a mauler. very impressive. cuts through all kinds of surfaces without chatter. i have never carved through ice before on any other skis. this thing just cuts through with power. however, it is not forgiving at all. very firm. very stable.
in the afternoon, we had the sun beat down on the bear mountain pod and softened up the snow. there were some moguls with slush. i didn't do well in there at all. had hard time making those quick turns. maybe it is a bit too heavy and long for me. but all in all, i liked how it carved in cruisers. i liked it alot.

2- *enforcer 100 179* with marker griffon binding. 
it snowed all day. had a couple inches everywhere. some spots had more than that. 
i took it down superstar, bittersweet, skylark, and skyeburst mostly to compare apples to apples.
i felt the ski was actually heavier than bonafide. came home and looked up the weight and confirmed that it is heavier.
it floats in a little powder we had. i can see why some people love this thing in pow. it is easier to make turn transitions in high speed. i can feel more of the terrain than bonafide. it is a fun ski. did far better in moguls than i did with bonafide. by the end of the day, my knees where complaining a bit, i think due to its weight.

i am currently on line chronic 92 164. i love it. i can take it everywhere. trees, moguls, park..... but too short to cruise and when i carve, it is not stable. i was looking to get something that can do all of what chronic does and also carve as well. i am not sure there is one out there.

 i am going to try elan ripstick and maybe head kore next. i may also add the line blade to the list. i did like the bonafide quite a bit. i may get it for carving days.


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2021)

gladerider said:


> ok. i just came back from the big K this weekend. demo'ed the bonafide and enforcer. here is a quick recap:
> 
> 1- *bonafide 97 177* with marker griffon binding.
> the conditions were mostly hard, frozen, icy. had quite a bit of golf balls everywhere. some powder here and there.
> ...


Not to be argumentative, but you’ve got better options for carving than a 97 waist ski.


----------



## jimk (Mar 15, 2021)

gladerunner, You are lucky to get to a demo day.  I haven't had that opportunity in quite a few years.   I would not say the bonafides are optimal for carving, just quite good at it for a 98mm wide, all-mtn ski.  BTW, my bonafides are only 173cm long.  This is probably too short for me (5'10/175 lbs) for high speed cruising, but I find that length helpful for turning in trees and moguls.  I was recently gifted a Renoun Endurance 98mm that is 184cm long that I haven't skied yet, but will soon.  Interested to compare it to my bonafides.
I hear raves about the Ripstick.  I guess it comes in a bunch of widths, which would you be looking at?


----------



## gladerider (Mar 15, 2021)

Edd said:


> Not to be argumentative, but you’ve got better options for carving than a 97 waist ski.



haha. you are right. i was looking for a 1 daily driver that meets all of what i want and so i was leaning towards wider underfoot after spending a few seasons on 92s. i do like the 92s. they feel more stable to me than my old salomon scream 10 pilot, which had 70mm. i may need to stay under 95mm. i already bought bindings with 115mm brakes because i thought i would pull the trigger on the bonafides. but oh well.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 15, 2021)

jimk said:


> gladerunner, You are lucky to get to a demo day.  I haven't had that opportunity in quite a few years.   I would not say the bonafides are optimal for carving, just quite good at it for a 98mm wide, all-mtn ski.  BTW, my bonafides are only 173cm long.  This is probably too short for me (5'10/175 lbs) for high speed cruising, but I find that length helpful for turning in trees and moguls.  I was recently gifted a Renoun Endurance 98mm that is 184cm long that I haven't skied yet, but will soon.  Interested to compare it to my bonafides.
> I hear raves about the Ripstick.  I guess it comes in a bunch of widths, which would you be looking at?



jimk,

i see that you are in the DC area. if you ever head up to killington, check out peak performance on the access road. they charged me about 50 bux per day for demoing their stuff. they have a great setup for demo'ing. they also would credit your demo costs towards purchase. 
i wanted to take out head kore but they said the top sheets on those scratch easily so they didn't have one for demo.  i need to figure out how i can demo that. 

for ripstick 96, i will probably try 180 or 172, but i heard it chatters at high speed so it probably will be the last one i will demo.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 22, 2021)

jimk,

just read a little on renoun endurance 88. did you try your 98 yet? i am now curious. how can a ski be softer in slow speed and stiffen when speeding?


----------



## jimk (Mar 23, 2021)

gladerider said:


> jimk,
> 
> just read a little on renoun endurance 88. did you try your 98 yet? i am now curious. how can a ski be softer in slow speed and stiffen when speeding?


Supposedly it has a layer of silly putty, no joke!  I have not been on the Endurance 98s yet, but hope to ski them perhaps as soon as this Sunday.  My son has tried them.  We sometimes share skis, except he is much stronger skier.  He said they edged well, but were a bit soft and short for him and had a lower speed limit than some of his other skis, mostly Blizzards (Bonafide, Rustler 11, 192cm).   A speed limit is not something I'm usually bumping up against


----------



## gladerider (Mar 23, 2021)

well, please tell us what you think of it.


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 25, 2021)

jimk said:


> I was on the bonafides for this run yesterday at snowbird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like Spooky on Enforcer 93s Jim  I have them and love them for the northeast in anything from firm snow to 6", but haven't tried them on deep powder.


----------



## jimk (Mar 28, 2021)

@gladerider 
I got out on the Renoun Endurance 98s today, 184cm length, 28March2021.  It was a beautiful spring ski day in Utah and my first day back here in Utah and skiing again in a few weeks.  
The jury is still out on these skis.  Today the softer the snow, the better they felt.  I wasn't super comfortable with them on firmer groomers in the morning and they are a little longer than I usually ski, probably requiring some adjustments on my part.  I plan to ski them quite a bit over the next 30+ days here in Utah.  I dipped into some off-piste areas as the day went on and snow got softer.  The ski did much better in those areas.

That light green Forester next to ours had NH license plates.


Lift lines were very nice today all over the mountain, this is the Little Cloud Lift.

We went to the far Bookends in Mineral Basin and my son showed me Mary Ellen Gulch, where he does some skinning and took an avalanche safety class a few weeks ago,


Some day the master plan is to run a chairlift up to summit to right here in Mary Ellen Gulch at Snowbird.


Heading down The Bookends.  Mineral Basin and the Snowbird Summit Lodge are in background.  Pretty day, low crowds, and good skiing!


----------



## gladerider (Mar 28, 2021)

beautiful pix. thanks for sharing. i miss the bird. haven't been out there in a while. my buddy goes out there 10 days at the beginning of february  every year. i may need to follow that habit.

173 to 184 is a jump, i agree.
i found the bonafide to be a bit heavy. how heavy do you find renoun?


----------



## jimk (Mar 28, 2021)

The Renoun's are quite light.  As I said jury still out, but they reminded me of the very soft Rossignol Soul 7 that I demo'd about five years ago.


----------

